# Xorg verabschiedet sich

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem die neuesten Nvidia-Treiber endlich Support für Xorg7.1 haben, hab ich ein Update von 7.0 auf 7.1 gemacht und es lief eigentlich alles wunderbar.

Bis gerade eben.

Ich lese mir gerade gemütlich das Forum durch, da erscheinen auf einmal für ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde bunte Zeichen auf dem Bildschirm und dann wird das gesamt Bild weiß. Nix ging mehr. Ich hab per SysRQ-Key alle Prozesse abgebrochen, die Dateisysteme entmountet und neugestartet.

In /var/log/messages findet sich vor dem Absturz diese Meldung:

```

Aug 30 12:57:26 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 13, 0000 01019700 00002597 000017fc 00000000 00400000

Aug 30 12:57:38 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 8, Channel 00000000

Aug 30 12:57:46 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 8, Channel 00000000

Aug 30 12:57:54 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 8, Channel 00000000

Aug 30 12:58:02 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 8, Channel 00000000

Aug 30 12:58:10 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 8, Channel 00000000

Aug 30 12:58:10 kellerkind SysRq : Terminate All Tasks

```

Was bedeutet das? Ist das ein memory-dump vom nvidia-Treiber bevor er sich verabschiedet?

----------

## Vortex375

Argh, gerade schon wieder die gleiche Schei***. Und wieder hab ich grad mit Firefox im diesem Forum hier gelesen. Vll. hängts ja damit zusammen?

Diesmal kann ich nicht mal ne Fehlermeldung in den Logs finden. Es flackern einfach kurz bunte Muster über den Bildschirm und dann wird er weiss.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## smg

Bei mir hat sich mein Xorg damit auch verabschiedet, vielleicht sollte ich mal die neuesten NVIDIA Treiber drauf hauen... + Kernel..

Aug 30 12:57:26 kellerkind NVRM: Xid (0003:00): 13, 0000 01019700 00002597 000017fc 00000000 00400000 

sowas hab ich auch, und danach kann ich nur noch die maus bewegen, mehr nicht, dann muss ich reset machen keyboard reagiert auch nicht mehr...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gab bei 7.1 mal Probleme mit evdev. Benutzt ihr das? Und dann eventuell mal einen neue xorg.conf bauen.

----------

## smg

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es gab bei 7.1 mal Probleme mit evdev. Benutzt ihr das? Und dann eventuell mal einen neue xorg.conf bauen.

 

Also ich nutze Xorg 7.0 und der ist mir jetzt einmal mit dem Eintrag abgeschmiert, seit ich auf Xorg 7.0 umgestellt habe. Schon paar Wochen her... Na ja mal gucken, wie oft der jetzt noch so abschmiert.

Bye.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ach so, noch eine Sache. Man sollte unbedingt die Nvidia-Treiber aus dem Testing nehmen. Die aus dem Stable sind uralt. Die machen nur noch Probleme.

----------

## energyman76b

Xids bekommt man wenn:

die Karte zu heiß wird

die Karte nicht genug Strom bekommt

die CPU zu heiß wird

die CPU nicht genug Strom bekommt

die Northbridge zu heiß wird

die Northbridge nicht genug Strom bekommt

das AGP-Signal scheiße ist.

Also, Kühlung kontrollieren/verbessern, PSU austauschen, mal Bios-update versuchen. Sowohl beim Board wie auch der Karte.

----------

## smg

Kannste mal _bitte_ genauer erklären?? Meine Grafikkarte ist eigentlich neu, und ich hatte den Fehler erst _einmal_ jetzt - na ja. Erkläre mal von was das ein oder andere kommen kann. Hitze is mir klar aber schlechtes AGP Signal? Bios hab ich auch z.B.: aktuelles drauf, daran kanns auch nich liegen.

P.S.: Da es erst einmal passiert ist, tippe ich nicht auf zu wenig Strom bei CPU / Mainboard. Eventuell könnte die Wärme im Gehäuse sein, aber wäre auch unlogisch: da die Kate ja praktisch funktioniert seit 2 moanten.

----------

## energyman76b

Was gibt es daran zu erklären?

Xids entstehen, wenn der Treiber feststellt, daß der Zustand der GPU inkonsistent ist. Fehler, seltsames Verhalten, Werte die nicht sein können etc pp

Die Hauptgründe dafür sind:

Überhitzung

Spannungsprobleme

Signalprobleme

Entweder der GPU, dann werden ordentliche Daten reingefüttert, aber Müll kommt raus, oder der CPU, dann kommt schon Müll an oder der Northbrigde, auch in dem Fall kommt Müll an, der die GPU 'verwirrt' oder die Signalqualität ist so schlecht, daß zwar ordentliche Daten abgeschickt werden, aber nur Schrott ankommt - was die GPU auch 'verwirren' kann.

Manchmal ist auch das Bios des Boards nicht ganz unschuldig (vor allem bei Signalproblemen) oder der Karte. In beiden Situationen kann ein Update helfen.

Gibt genug Leute, die von Xids 'gequält' worden, denen ein Karten-Bios-update geholfen hat.

----------

## smg

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Was gibt es daran zu erklären?
> 
> Xids entstehen, wenn der Treiber feststellt, daß der Zustand der GPU inkonsistent ist. Fehler, seltsames Verhalten, Werte die nicht sein können etc pp
> 
> Die Hauptgründe dafür sind:
> ...

 

Okay, danke.

Wie gesagt, ich hatte heute die 1. Xid seit 3 Jahren. Und die 1. Xid ist jetzt seit 7.0 passiert.. Ich denke das war ein Zufall, und denke nicht, dass ich auch nen hardware Problem habe.

Kannst du noch das Akronym Xid, wenn es denn eins ist, auflösen?  :Smile: 

Wäre sehr dankbar darum.

Bye.

----------

## energyman76b

nein, kann ich nicht  :Wink: 

ich weiß auch nicht, was die Nummern bedeuten - das weiß nur NVIDIA und schweigen sich darüber aus.

----------

## smg

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> nein, kann ich nicht 
> 
> ich weiß auch nicht, was die Nummern bedeuten - das weiß nur NVIDIA und schweigen sich darüber aus.

 

Alles klar, also X läuft jetzt schon wieder 6 Stunden durch, Hitze wird es wohl nicht sein, weil er vorher nach 4 Stunden ja krepiert ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Xids entstehen, wenn der Treiber feststellt, daß der Zustand der GPU inkonsistent ist.

 

Bist du sicher? Das klingt ja weniger toll.  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> die Karte zu heiß wird 

 

Nun ja, ich krieg auch unter WinXP beim zocken hin und wieder (genauso selten wie die X-crashes) nen BS. Theoretisch könnte das schon an der Hitze liegen - wenn man mit dem Finger die Grafikkarte an der Unterseite anfasst, an der Stelle wo sich auf der anderen Seite die GPU befindet verbrennt man sich auf jeden Fall die Finger.

Nur kackt das Ding unter X ja "einfach so" ab, ohne dass ich irgendetwas grafikintensives gemacht hätte. 

 *Quote:*   

> die Karte nicht genug Strom bekommt 

 

Kann ich mir net vorstellen, meine Karte braucht noch nicht mal nen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss und mein Netzteil (das dritte mittlerweile) macht eigentlich sonst keine Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> die CPU zu heiß wird

 

Hmm athlon-xp mit 49°C, eigentlich net zu viel. Stürtz ja auch nie ab, auch wenn er nächtelang kompilieren muss.

 *Quote:*   

> die CPU nicht genug Strom bekommt

 

Glaub ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt die Kiste läuft beim kompilieren und so ja absolut stabil.

 *Quote:*   

> die Northbridge zu heiß wird
> 
> die Northbridge nicht genug Strom bekommt 

 

Wie erkenn ich den die Northbridge? Ist das der Chip, der normalerweise nen Kühler drauf hat? Wenn ja: der wird bei mir höchstens Handwarm.

 *Quote:*   

> das AGP-Signal scheiße ist. 

 

Wie, meinste jetzt Staub im Slot oder was? Oder wie kann man das feststellen?

 *Quote:*   

> mal Bios-update versuchen. Sowohl beim Board wie auch der Karte.

 

Gibt es BIOS-Updates für nvidia-Karten? Bei meinem Board mach ich bestimmt kein Update. Das hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gemacht und seitdem läuft die Kiste, da fummel ich lieber nix dran rum. Wahrscheinlich gibt es für _dieses_ Board sowieso keine Updates mehr.

Meine Graka hingegen wollte ich sowieso früher oder später mal austauschen. Ist halt doch schon etwas älter mittlerweile.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal, für die Hilfe!

----------

## energyman76b

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Xids entstehen, wenn der Treiber feststellt, daß der Zustand der GPU inkonsistent ist. 
> 
> Bist du sicher? Das klingt ja weniger toll. 
> 
> 

 

ja bin ich  :Wink: 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   die Karte zu heiß wird  
> 
> Nun ja, ich krieg auch unter WinXP beim zocken hin und wieder (genauso selten wie die X-crashes) nen BS. Theoretisch könnte das schon an der Hitze liegen - wenn man mit dem Finger die Grafikkarte an der Unterseite anfasst, an der Stelle wo sich auf der anderen Seite die GPU befindet verbrennt man sich auf jeden Fall die Finger.
> ...

 

und statt eines BS kriegst du einen Xid ... schonmal gedacht, daß Win und Lin unterschiedlich sind? Und das X allein schon 'intensiv' sein kann?

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   das AGP-Signal scheiße ist.  
> 
> Wie, meinste jetzt Staub im Slot oder was? Oder wie kann man das feststellen?
> ...

 

nein, ich meine, daß die Leitungen auf dem Board schlecht verlegt sind oder der Chipsatz an sich scheiße ist. Im Nvidia-Readme stehen mehrere Beispiele dafür.... wenn die Boards bekannt sind, reduziert der Treiber die maximale AGP-Rate, um zu retten, was zu retten ist.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mal Bios-update versuchen. Sowohl beim Board wie auch der Karte. 
> 
> Gibt es BIOS-Updates für nvidia-Karten? Bei meinem Board mach ich bestimmt kein Update. Das hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gemacht und seitdem läuft die Kiste, da fummel ich lieber nix dran rum. Wahrscheinlich gibt es für _dieses_ Board sowieso keine Updates mehr.
> ...

 

ja, es gibt bios-updates für nvidia-Karten. Beim Hersteller der Karten oder einschlägigen Foren. Ansonsten kannst du dich, wenn du die Xids tatsächlich häufiger bekommst, mal an das nvnews-Forum wenden. Die können dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter helfen, aber über einen guten Bug-Report freuen die sich auch - denn manchmal, wenn auch nicht oft, ist tatsächlich der Treiber an den Xids schuld.

----------

## smg

D.h. auch im nachinein, dass schlechte Leitung/Board und Karte an HW Fehlern ausgeschlossen werden können, wenn meine Sys nun schon seit eh und je ohne Xids rennt nur heute die 1. bekommen hab. Ich werde es mal überwachen (Hitze/Strom) und dann mal sehen ,was zu tun ist.

Bye.

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo,

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Xids bekommt man wenn:
> 
> die Karte zu heiß wird
> 
> die Karte nicht genug Strom bekommt
> ...

 

Zusammengefasst heißt das ja, dass allein die Hardware dran Schuld ist und der Treiber absolut nichts dafür kann. Meine Erfahrungen sind da aber anders! Habe hier einen Rechner mit einer schon etwas angestaubten Geforce2-GraKa. Habe mit dem ca. 2 Jahre keine Probleme mit Xids gehabt. Vor circa 2 Monaten (wahrscheinlich nach einem Kernel-Update) bekam ich dann fast täglich Xid's. Nach einigem Probieren bin ich dann auf den X.Org-Treiber (nv) umgestiegen und habe absolut keine Probleme gehabt. Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass der Treiber keine Hardware 3D-Beschleunigung unterstützt. Aber auch mit den nvidia-Treibern habe ich experimentiert. Mit dem v8762-r1 habe ich wesentlich seltener Xid als mit dem v8774. Außerdem sind auch die ausgegebenen Xid-Nummern verschieden. Eine Verbesserung konnte ich auch feststellen, nachdem ich in der xorg.conf HWCursor "Off" eingetragen habe. Dann friert bei einem Xid im übrigen auch der Mauszeiger ein.

Außerdem habe ich keinerlei Probleme unter W98, selbst bei 3D-lastigen Spielen.

Da es von nvidia zu den Xid-Problemen keine offiziellen Stellungnahmen gibt, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig felsenfest zu behaupten, dass wäre ein rein hardwaremäßiges Phänomen. Schlecht geschriebene Treiber könnten die GPU schließlich auch dazu provozieren Müll zu machen, was wiederum zu Fehlern führen könnte, die den Treiber wohl veranlassen die Hufe hochzunehmen.

Wie gesagt, mein Rechner ist an die zwei Jahre ohne Probleme mit nvidia-Treibern gerannt. Leider konnte ich nachdem bei mir Xids auftraten nicht mehr 100%-ig feststellen, welche Paketaktualisierung mir diese Probleme beschert hat. Letztlich kommen wohl nur Kernel, X.Org und der nvidia-Treiber in Frage. Wobei ich den v6629er nvidia-Treiber, der lange problemlos lief, auch nochmal eingespielt habe, diesmal traten allerdings die Xids auf. Und dass plötzlich meine GraKa, CPU, Northbridge heißer oder mein AGP-Signal schlechter geworden sind, bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt auch.

Grüße

----------

## energyman76b

ich habe es auch nicht felsenfest behauptet:

- denn manchmal, wenn auch nicht oft, ist tatsächlich der Treiber an den Xids schuld.

habe ich geschrieben  :Wink: 

Tatsache ist allerdings, daß SEHR viele Leute, ihre Xids mit Kartenbiosupdates los wurden.

Hm, woran das nur liegen mag?

----------

## smg

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
>  *energyman76b wrote:*   Xids bekommt man wenn:
> 
> die Karte zu heiß wird
> ...

 

Also ich habe ja auch keine großen Probleme, war jetzt halt mal eine Xid und der X Server is 2-3 mal abgeschmiert. Na ja ist auch erst seit Xorg Modular. Aber ob es daran liegt, kann ich nicht feststellen.

----------

## Alexi-5000

Also ich selbst nutze xorg 7.1, evdev und die neuesten nvidia Treiber ohne Probleme

```
*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.1

      Latest version installed: 7.1

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 1.0.8774

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8774

      Size of files: 31,714 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 1.1.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2-r2

      Size of files: 220 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       xf86-input-evdev
```

Alexi-5000

edit: Nvidia GeForce 6600GT - ASUS P4P 800-E Deluxe

----------

## smg

Für was ist denn evdev? Das nutze ich garnicht, aber gleich werde ich auf Xorg7 updaten.

----------

## schachti

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hatte heute die 1. Xid seit 3 Jahren. Und die 1. Xid ist jetzt seit 7.0 passiert.. Ich denke das war ein Zufall, und denke nicht, dass ich auch nen hardware Problem habe.
> 
> 

 

Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Lüfter Deiner Grafikkarte verdreckt ist oder bald den Geist aufgibt...

----------

## smg

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hatte heute die 1. Xid seit 3 Jahren. Und die 1. Xid ist jetzt seit 7.0 passiert.. Ich denke das war ein Zufall, und denke nicht, dass ich auch nen hardware Problem habe.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hrhr, ne.  :Smile:  Die ist nagelneu und passiv gekühlt. *G*

----------

## energyman76b

und ist dein Netzteil auch Nagelneu? Oder schon mehrere Jahre alt? Womöglich auch noch Antec, Fortron, Coba?

----------

## smg

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> und ist dein Netzteil auch Nagelneu? Oder schon mehrere Jahre alt? Womöglich auch noch Antec, Fortron, Coba?

 

Netzteil is nen Tagan, und ca. nen halbes Jahr alt.

----------

## mastacloak

ich habe auch 'ne passiv gekühlte grafikkarte und ein bequiet-Netzteil, das seit über 1 1/2 Jahren zuverläsig läuft. Manchmal kann ich den Fehler fast reproduzieren. Ich hatte zweimal einen Xid-Absturz während ich auf www.viamichelin.de den Routenplaner/Straßenkarte benutzt habe.

Glücklicherweise sind mir bei den Abstürzen noch keine wichtigen Daten verlorengegangen und emerge-Prozesse starte ich lieber gleich in einer screen-Umgebung, sodass das Kompilieren nach einem SysRq-k nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.

Schön ist das nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es für meine Grafikkarte noch ein BIOS-Update gibt. Zumal BIOS-Update ja auch bedeutet, dass da die Software für die GPU nicht sorgfältig geschrieben wurde. Spricht an sich nicht unbedingt für nvidia, aber ATi scheint ja auch nicht besser zu sein. Mir wäre da lieber die Grafikkartenschmieden würden sich mal hinsetzen und zuverlässige Grafikkarten einschließlich ordentlicher Treiber (am besten OpenSource) entwickeln wegen mir auch mit abgespeckter 3D-Funktionalität, anstelle aller paar Monate die 3D Leistung zu verdoppeln. Wird wohl aber nicht passieren, da marketingtechnisch uninteressant und auch keine großen Gewinne rausspringen.

----------

## Alexi-5000

O.T.

 *smg wrote:*   

> Für was ist denn evdev? Das nutze ich garnicht, aber gleich werde ich auf Xorg7 updaten.

 

evdev = Event Device (Interface)

Damit kommst Du spätestens in Kontakt, wenn Du z.B. einen Joystick in Gentoo einbinden möchtest.

Ich selbst habe damit minen Competition Pro USB und meinen M$ Sidewinder Force Feedback II gefunden

und zum Laufen gebracht.

Empfehlung: In den Kernel fest einbinden und nicht über das Modul evdev starten

```
To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

module will be called evdev.

Symbol: INPUT_EVDEV [=y]

Prompt: Event interface

Defined at drivers/input/Kconfig:111

Depends on: INPUT

Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Input device support

        -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT [=y])  
```

Alexi-5000

----------

## scourge

Nvidia programmiert BIOS maximal für Referenzboards...

Open Source Treiber wirds nie geben weil Teile davon von 3rd party Herstellen lizensiert worden sind.

Bei mir wars so dass die XIDs verschwanden als ich den zusätzlichen Molex Connector, der eigentlich für den SLI-Betrieb vorgesehen ist, angeschlossen habe. Sowas ist zu 99,99999% NICHT softwarebedingt.

----------

